# New girl - 2ww question ~



## Mils (Aug 13, 2007)

Hi,

This is my first post and I'm hoping it arrives in the correct place and not on my company website or somewhere equally embarrassing! 

I'm currently in my 2ww and have a question regarding Cyclogest.  Can anyone help?  I was told at the clinic that it was likely to make me constipated but it is having the exact opposite effect!!!!!  Has anyone else experienced anything similar?

Thanks for any help and advice you can give me.  I'm pretty desperate and had to wait until after rush hour to travel in to work today!   

Thx so much,
Mils


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

and welcome to ff 

I have added the links below for our 2ww board and also peer support that might help answer your question

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=186.0

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=27.0

 for your 2ww

suzie xx


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2007)

Hi Mils,
Don't worry, your post got to the right website.  I found that wind eventually got the better of me with Cyclogest which isn't quite as bad as your experiences.  Have you tried going to the loo first, leaving it 5 mins and then taking it?


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

& Welcome to FF  Mils  
 on getting this far 
Your post arrived perfectly in the right place  I would suggest deleting the history on your work PC as a precaution when using internet at work
Suzie has left you some good links, 
I am going to leave you some more to boards here on FF - that you may or may not have found, I encourage you to post in these areas to build friendships and support from members who really do have an understanding of your situation,
Starting out & Diagnosis ~
CLICK HERE

Meanings ~
CLICK HERE

FAQ ~
CLICK HERE

IVF General~
CLICK HERE

G&B - Community board
CLICK HERE

To make the site easier to navigate click on the index tab at the top of any page - pink hearts mean there is something new within the board you have not read/looked at and if you scroll right down you will see the last ten posts from all over FF all are clickable  if you refresh this page (f5) it will update the last ten posts as well as the boards/threads and who's online!!!
take some time to look at the *help tab* too 

Check out the *Locations boards* for your home town & a site search for your *clinic* 

Wishing you Friendship  &    


If you need any help just ask!
~Dizzi~


----------



## Mils (Aug 13, 2007)

Hi Glitter and Suzie,

Thanks for the prompt replies - I feel at home already.    I've been reading posts for ages but have only just plucked up the courage to post a message myself.  I should have done this ages ago.

Thanks Suzie for the links - I'll take a look straightaway and Glitter - great minds thinks alike.  I tried your suggestion this weekend and the problem is, I'm fine for about two hours after 'positioning' the pessary (front not back as directed by clinic) but then my body seems to want to get rid of absolutely everything!!

I've been advised to try two this evening so I experience the problems during the night, rather than during the day when it can be a whole lot more embarrassing!!  So instead of taking 1 in the morning and 1 at night I'm going for 2 this evening ... could be intersting!!!

Thanks for your help and good wishes.
Mils x


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi *Mils* and welcome to the site 

You have come to a fantastic place full of advice and support and you have been left some great links to try out.

I wish you loads of luck with everything.

Kate xx​


----------



## emsy25 (Mar 18, 2005)

Hi Mils,

Just wanted to say hello and welcome.  Good luck for test day.

Emma
x x x x


----------



## Mils (Aug 13, 2007)

Thank you Dizzi, Kate and Emma for your great advice, help with the website and welcome wishes.  I couldn't wait to log on this morning to see if I had any more replies ... and there you were.  
I'll go and try some of the suggested links - hope to 'see' you around.
Mils x


----------



## ali* (Nov 29, 2005)

Hi Mils
Just wanted to say that there are other options if you really can't get on with the Cyclogest.
I am having Gestone injections as I just couldn't cope with the pessaries.  (Of all the things we ladies put up with this was the one that really got to me!)
The clinic did their best to put me off the injections, telling me that they were really painful, but I much prefer a few minutes discomfort rather than constant worry about dashing to the loo or 'leaking'.
I'm not saying that they don't hurt - they are intra-muscular so hubby gets the job of sticking a needle in my bum before bed every night - but for me they are a far better option.
Best of luck for the rest of your 2WW.
Ali*


----------



## Mils (Aug 13, 2007)

Hi Ali,

Thanks for your reply.  It's great to know there is another option if I really do get to my wits end.  In fact, I may give the clinic a call and test the water to see what they think.

This site is invaluable - I should have joined ages ago.

Thanks so much and huge amounts of luck for the rest of your 2WW too.

Mils x


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Hi Mils, welcomes to Fertility Friends. 


Good luck with your 2WW. .

Sorry to hear the old botty bombs have been giving you trouble. It seems that it does do that to some people, although constipation and wind are more common. Hope things get better for you.

C~x


----------



## Mils (Aug 13, 2007)

Botty Bombs - ha ha ha, I love it (the term not the symptoms).  I think I'm seeing a slight improvement so will stay positive .  I'm not experiencing any other symptoms at all though.  Do you think I should be feeling cramps or sore boobs .. anything?  I'm 7dpiui so thought I might be by now.

Anyone heard of  people getting a  without having had any symptoms?

Thanks for your good luck wishes C.  Same to you and anyone else who reads this.    

Mils
x


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

I can't take credit for the term I'm afraid; it's been knocking about for years that one.

Mils, hun I've had 5 transfers following IVF, 2 were positives and on not one of them could I say whether it would be a BFP or a BFN from the symptoms I did have anyway.

With IVF it's slightly different because you've had an HCG trigger shot (you don't always have one with IUI as I understand it) which, rather cruelly, mimiics a lot of pg symptoms. The cyclogest will also muck you about a bit and can cause some symptoms like sore boobs and crampiness (as well as those oh so lovely tummy troubles!)
Think of it this way; most women, in a natural conception, don't even know they're pregnant until they miss a period and do a test, which can sometimes be 2 or 3 weeks after the missed period (so they'd be a good 7/8 weeks pg when they find out). A lack of symptoms means diddly squat in this game I'm afraid. I won't tell you not to try an analyse every little twinge or lack thereof though because that's impossible. 

Why don't you join the Ladies in waiting where you can all be paranoid about symptoms together? 

2WW, Ladies in Waiting ~ CLICK HERE

Loads of luck and continued possy vibes.   

C~x


----------



## Mils (Aug 13, 2007)

Thanks C - I'll deffo try and join in with the girls on 2WW, ladies in waiting.  Good advice - thanks so much.  I did have an HCG trigger injection the day before my IUI but still don't seem to be getting any symptoms.  It's early days and as you say - symptoms can mean nothing anyway.  I feel much better now.  Mind you the botty bomb activity is probably masking any symptoms that are there anyway  .

Have a great day and thanks again,
Mils x


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Hi MILS just wanted to welcome you to FF.

I had IUI & cyclogest too, when I got my BFP I virtually no symptoms at all - a few AF type cramps but that was about it!

Good luck & hope things work out for you


----------



## Mils (Aug 13, 2007)

Wow!!  Thanks.  That's just the positive news I wanted to hear.  It's so hard to keep positive during these two weeks isn't it.  I just keep thinking of the statistics etc. but I really am trying to be positive positive positive!!  You've cheered me up no end.

Hope all is well with you.


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2007)

Hi Mils,
The only symptoms I had on 2ww was the occaisonal cramp at the beginning and then the wind got to me.  Nothing else and reult was BFP.


----------

